# Tear Sheets (Fiction or Non!)



## Canon Fan (Mar 28, 2006)

I may be a freak for doing this but ocassionally either when bored or trying to give myself an assignment I have created some "simulated" tear sheets. Since I am not yet published (but working on a portfolio for several local mags) these are the only type I have for now to see if I am even on track. Besides it can be fun once in awhile to see what your photo's "could" look like on the cover somewhere right?! Or am I just nuts?
Either way I thought I would toss this out as a theme in an effort to not feel so wierd :blushing: 

This is one I tossed together earlier today while taking a break from editing down a recent trip to Milwaukee, WI (about 20 minutes from my home). 

Sorry for the low res jaggies everywhere I was too lazy to convert the RAW file so I just played with the small low res .jpg extract file. I kinda wish I had just done the RAW in the first place because now I have to process it all over again!


----------



## mcoppadge (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks really good! A very clean and organized sheet, and those photo looks good. Did you create all the headlines and things too?


----------



## crawdaddio (Mar 28, 2006)

I love the main headline! PURE fiction, PURE hilarity............

Well done BTW


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2006)

That's pretty cool actually!!

Rob


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 29, 2006)

good idea. might have ago at this myself next time im bored


----------



## Canon Fan (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone I feel better already! Yes I created allt of the headlines on there to an extent. The names and wordings have been changed but at one time or another they are all things that have happened. If you need ideas for your "fake" stories just cruise the net for a few minutes and think of what else you might see in a certain sort of publication.

I have a few others floating around on my drive(s) somewhere. I'll try to dig some more up and post them here.

Anyone else care to join here? After all it is a theme thread


----------



## macawlvr (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's my contribution to the Tear Sheet  My husband!


----------



## wxnut (Apr 29, 2006)

I turned this picture 





Into this BC Rich ad...


----------

